# thoughts on this.. I think its bullshit..



## Mountain Warrior (Sep 10, 2013)

I seen this on another forum. 
Question asked was 
"I say I put on weight much easeir than the average person and I need far less calories..

You say this is bullshit.

Im not trying to have a go at you, Im just trying to understand. I'll use a couple of friends as an example. I have a cousin, now in his early 50s. His whole life he's been skinny as a rake. He does no work. he lays on the couch all day watching tv when hes' not at the pub.

He drinks like a fish. Breakfast is usually fried bacon and eggs, thick white bread toasted with plenty of butter..  Lunch time hes usually down at the local eating fish and chips and salad. 

afternoons to nights he lays on the couch watching tv and eating..  Big teas cooked with heaps of fat, sits on the couch either drinking or eating chips etc.  spent his whole life like this..

If you theory that people utilise calories the same, why is he so thin?

Another friend who is really really skinny and has almost just as bad a diet. He easily eats triple what I eat and follows that with a few beers every night. why hs he never put fat on?

If the above is true, why cant my body also utilise calories differently like the above people only in the opposite manner?"


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Sep 10, 2013)

Reply was:


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2013)

biochemical individuality. Our metabolisms are all different.


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Sep 10, 2013)

ok I get where the poster says some one starving will try to hold on to their calories blah blah blah.. 
But that wasn't the question.   So why is it that two very similar people living very similar life styles - the same sedentary lives, eating the same shit food, and yet one can be fat as a pig and the other skinny as a rake.. 

I think the original poster said it was due to the different way in how people's bodies utilize the food they eat and I pretty much agree with that.

How can it not be a simple matter of less calories in = more energy / calories out = weight loss. How can your body conserve something its not getting.  
Your body is burning energy, and if that energy isn't getting replaced, its not getting replaced. Your body cant magically get energy out of thin air. 
If you starve your self, you will lose weight. If you burn off more energy than you are replacing you will lose weight. Anything else is bullshit.


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Sep 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> biochemical individuality. Our metabolisms are all different.


exactly! I agree totally.. two identically weight people can have totally different nutritional needs..  
So you think that second post is bullshit too? 
Apparently that person says in the thread they are a Personal Trainer and have bio chemist degrees and other b.s so they must be right lol


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 10, 2013)

what does his poop look like? his intestinal tract might be f'd and not capable of absorbing all the nutrients.


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Sep 10, 2013)

haha that's a possibility....  whats his poop look like.. ****ed if I know and ****ed if I wanna find out lol


----------



## powermaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Matabolism as pob said. Thyroid also plays a part. We are all different. My brother eats very little and struggles with over weight. I eat average and can't hardly gain anything.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 11, 2013)

Im the same. If i just eat protein and carbs - i struggle to put on lean body mass. I can stuff myself till im full and beyond and still not make significant gains.

Add some fat and it goes right to my gut. I just wish my muscles would grow as fast as my fat cells :-(


----------

